# Frontosa tank and colony size help needed



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Greetings all , so recently have bought a frontosa cichlid. After watching this fish swim around my grow out tank I have come to a decision that I would like to get a colony of about 5 , I will be buying a new tank to house the colony. So i went to my lfs a little while ago to scope out the different sized tanks that they have in stock ,i noticed a very nice 4 foot tank that they had , I don't know the exact dimensions but it definitely was 4 feet long and the sides were about 1.5 to 2 feet long and the same or a bit bigger on height , now what I wanted to know is if this tank will be able to house a colony of frontosa 4-5) and if so what the best tank setup would be etc any help would be appreciated

Jordan.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want a 72" tank.


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Four feet , however big that is im not sure , Im South African so we work in meters and centimeters so I not fimiliar with the concept of feet and inches.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

an inch is 2.54 cm, so a 72" tank is approx 180cm.

And a 180cm tank is really the minimum for Frontosa. Ideally one which is at least 60cm front to back, height is less important.

I understand all too well your uncertainty with feet and inches, my metric is just as bad.


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

If you had to guess how many gallons would that be ? I'll look again in my lfs if they have a 60 cm , what would be the best setup to keep frontosa in , my grow out tank has PLENTY of places to hide and that is all that my one frontosa does. When I set up the new tank I would like to prevent them from hiding and being skittish , so a setup that prevents that would be amazing!  and in the tank described how many frontosa would one be able to keep ? (getting all the info for when I do set up this tank)


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

a tank 180x60x60 cm is approx 180 US Gal.

Frontosa are somewhat timid/shy fish when at all stressed and do much better living in a colony. In a 180, I'd expect that planning to end up with 1 or 2 M, and 5-6 female would be a good target, so you can start with a larger bunch of small fish, and simply cull out males as you go.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep, 6-foot is a considered the minimum (which is a "rule of thumb" that I support). The bigger-the better with frontosa. 7 & 8-foot tanks are common among frontosa fanatics.

As mentioned, they are a colony fish and do best in harem situations. Biggest reasons for big tanks and larger size groups is both help spread out aggression. The alpha male and sometimes the sub dominant male will harass everyone else and the bigger tank with obstacles will allow sub dominant fish and chance to "out dodge" an aggressor. Larger groups further spread out that aggression so that no one fish gets nailed too often.

If you like the one frontosa you have, you will really like them in a colony :wink:

My advice to you, at this stage of the game, is to really decide which "frontosa" you want long term. It is not uncommon for someone new to frontosa to purchase a "frontosa" only to learn that they wish they would have got a "gibberosa." Nothing wrong with "frontosa" they are a beautiful cichlid. However, I have seen many-many people get frontosa at entry level prices only to later trade them in for some gibberosa (Zaire or Tanz).

So, there are some choices ahead:
- Tank size
- Species
- Collection Point

Welcome to the club 

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I will add, a 4-foot, 75-gallon, tank would make a wonderful grow-out tank for frontosa fry (QTY 10) for up to a year. After a year, you'll need to increase that footprint.


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

What is the difference between Frontosa and gibberosa? I had no idea about them ! What would be the best yet not too expensive frontosa or gibberosa to have in the tank? And I was thinking about a colony about 6 or so ? As for tank mates would a featherfin synodontontis(not sure on spelling) be a good tank mate ?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

The library section of Cichlid-Forum has an entire corner dedicated to Cyphotilapia with some excellent resources. Spend some time here and enjoy: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... corner.php


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Not sure that I saw any articles on ID in the frontosa corner. Perhaps something we can add. In any event, here's a resources to help you learn to ID the major differences. http://www.cyphos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11854


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

So to sum up , in the described tank I could have a colony of about 6 gibberosa  (yes I did research them and found them to be more appealing cichlids to stock) I will be okay to house them in a six foot , 60cm wide and 60 cm high (or bigger if need be) and as tank mates other small cichlids from lake Malawi or other species from the same lake (small-medium sized) or a feathefin syno would be good tank mates ?


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Ahh no ways dude !! Just found out about a fish called a calvus ! How about that as a tank mate (1-2) of those with the fronts would look stunning ! Would that fish pair be a good match?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Jordan Botha said:


> So to sum up , in the described tank I could have a colony of about 6 gibberosa  (yes I did research them and found them to be more appealing cichlids to stock) I will be okay to house them in a six foot , 60cm wide and 60 cm high (or bigger if need be) and as tank mates other small cichlids from lake Malawi or other species from the same lake (small-medium sized) or a feathefin syno would be good tank mates ?


Have to be careful Malawi cichlids (especially Mbuna).

Altolamps can work - make sure they are big enough (as they are slooooooow growers and fronts will outpace the quickly).


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a video with some calvus & Muzi gold head comps that I had in with some gibberosa fry: 




Adult gibberosa with calvus:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd like to try these someday. Pics is not mine and I wish I had info on the person who took the fish top credit (I don't  ):

Lepidiolamprologus kendalli (Nkambae)



Species profile: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2251


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Many do well with Neolamprologus leleupi (Yellow or Orange)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1614

Some others are:
Syno. cats
Datnoid
Clown Loaches

I'm sure there are more that can be added.

Just a few suggestions to wet your appetite


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Jordan Botha said:


> Ahh no ways dude !! Just found out about a fish called a calvus ! How about that as a tank mate (1-2) of those with the fronts would look stunning ! Would that fish pair be a good match?


BTW: Check out Altolamprologus compressiceps too (Muzi gold head is my favorite).

Enjoy this thread (tons of altolamp pics by many members): viewtopic.php?t=204764


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

I read in a website that there was a calvus breeder called Razzo and your username is Razzo, would that happen to be you ? I love your tank !! That fish pair looks amazing!!!!   so could I keep two if them with gibberosa in that tabk with some other smallish cichlids with sand and rock work for hiding , what topic should I jump to to find out about tank setups and water parameters for these fish?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Jordan Botha said:


> I read in a website that there was a calvus breeder called Razzo and your username is Razzo, would that happen to be you ? I love your tank !! That fish pair looks amazing!!!!   so could I keep two if them with gibberosa in that tabk with some other smallish cichlids with sand and rock work for hiding , what topic should I jump to to find out about tank setups and water parameters for these fish?


Razzo? Guilty as charged :lol:

Here are some resources for altolamps:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1578
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a_calvus.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... ologus.php

Rumor has it there may be a new species article if someone  could get off their bum and send in the final draft :lol: This weekend - promise!

78 to 80 degrees F, pH 8.2 to 8.6 would do nicely for both Cyphos & Altos

I'll try to take some new FTS soon. For now, here's my two front tanks which have had Altolamps at some point and all did well

FTS, Mikula Group Nyatzi, 125-gallon Cyphos & Altos


FTS, Mikula Grow-out Tank, 72-gallon bow front, Cyphos & Altolamps


FTS, Mikula Group Tau, 240-gallon


Hope that fuels the Cyphos/Alto infection :wink:

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn!!!! I am so jelous of your tanks!!! They look amazing , how old are those fronts, they look so good !! And your setups and rock work , I would steal your tanks if I got the chance !


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

It is now the weekend :dancing: hope that "somebody" will post that species profile this weekend , many people will be grateful  opcorn:


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Slight tangent - Razzo, what are your thoughts on substrate color - you have had both black and white, and the fish seem to pop on both! Do you notice any significant differences? What is the black substrate?


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Razz you still breed gibberosa ? Want to ask you a q


----------

